# Custom GI Joe Vehicle Air Plane Jet AC-130 C-130 Electric Props near 1:18 scale



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $225.00*
End Date: Friday Oct-12-2012 8:13:54 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $225.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

